# What's a Big M Phone?



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

My sister in law recently told me that she purchased a new phone and is already experiencing minor issues that can be easily fixed. I am not that familiar with phones but I know a little bit about Android. 

Wireless technology is somewhat beyond my area of expertise. I asked my sister in law to be more specific and even guided her to the settings but the settings may not be accessed if I am providing information that is meant for an Android and her's may be different. I have no way of telling what type she has if I am not able to get a straight answer. I just want to be sure that I can provide the correct advice for the model. 

I am not sure if she meant that she has a big mobile phone or if she meant "Big M Phone" as a model. 

My question is what if any is a Big M Phone? Is there a such thing as a Big M Phone as a model? If so, what type of phone would that be, such as Android, Apple, Blackberry ext?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Professionalgirl said:


> My question is what if any is a Big M Phone?


I've not heard of one.....that's not to say there isn't one. I've not heard or seen one. There should be a logo on the device of some kind to identify it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Maybe a Motorola phone?

If it's an Android, see if she can to the device information, which is typically:

*From a Home screen, tap Apps > Settings
Scroll down and touch About device under the System tab, and then touch items for more details:*

hopefully the first few lines will show the model of the phone.


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

bassfisher6522 said:


> I've not heard of one.....that's not to say there isn't one. I've not heard or seen one. There should be a logo on the device of some kind to identify it.


Hi Bassfisher, Your right. There is a Large letter M on the back. My sister in law still does not know what type phone it is. She just told me "it is kind of like a computer and its a Big M phone." Those were her exact words as she described.


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Couriant said:


> Maybe a Motorola phone?
> 
> If it's an Android, see if she can to the device information, which is typically:
> 
> ...


Hi James, You are right about the settings location for an Android. It is very well possible that it could be a Motorola as you suggested James. I find the information in this forum helpful in detecting what type of phone she has.

I already have given her advice to locate the settings, System and about phone but she still tells me she doesn't know what type of phone she has. I don't think she's reading my messages. I asked her to read my messages so she can find out what type of phone it is.

If she is not able to access the settings in that manner, then maybe it's not an Android. I will ask her if she's able to access the settings in the order that I explained.

Nice job so far guys!


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

My sis in law told me the light is so dim she is hardly able to read messages, so I guided her to the settings that are meant for an Android to adjust the brightness on the screen. I told her to go to settings, tap display and scroll down to slide the display brightness bar to the right and that will improve the display. I then instructed her to slide the "Auto Bar" underneath the Brightness to the off position to prevent a recurrence of automatically adjusting the brightness to dim.


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi Moderators, Admins ext. Please feel free to close my thread. I am not able to get an answer from my sister in law. I am assuming everything is okay.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Professionalgirl said:


> Hi Moderators, Admins ext. Please feel free to close my thread. I am not able to get an answer from my sister in law. I am assuming everything is okay.


No need to close... you can click resolved, and then come back if you need to


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Couriant said:


> No need to close... you can click resolved, and then come back if you need to


Thanks James. Who knows. Maybe I will be able to find out.


----------

